# Train Department Skip/Tipper wagon RTR in 7/8ths



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

As shown before is my plan to produce a RTR batch of skips and tipper wagons. The first sample tipper has come in for review and while there are some minor corrections it is just as I envisioned it would be. These are modeled after the O&K wagons and are of the smaller variant for 24" gauge. Figure is of a 7/8ths man from James. Bucket does not tip and is fixed in place. The bucket shown is smaller and will be replaced with the correct wider bucket. The brakes are also non functioning. All cars are cast and etched brass with a turned and drilled 4 hole 14" wheel.

Cars are listed on my website under 7/8ths Products then RTR stock. for placing a reservation

Michael Ragg of Argyle will be taking order for Australia and New Zealand. I am working on distribution for UK and Germany. In the mean time anyone can express interest to me directly but please use the website not posting into the thread for orders.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What are you making it out of ? 

And where are you getting the material?

That looks great. 

I am thinking of a tram between two mountains and the hopper looks to be the right size. 

JJ


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ

OP says ==> All cars are cast and etched brass with a turned and drilled 4 hole 14" wheel.


----------

